# European tree frog found in Tesco's again



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Frog jumps out of fridge shock | Gloucestershire News

Show's a picture in the actual paper and i think its a european tree frog, not so good with amphibians though. Whenever we go shopping i must be the only one actually looking for accidental imports like spiders and frogs


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

haha your not the only one, i remember reeding about the lizard in the broccoli and have been wanting to find something, 

my gf found some sort of foreign snail which is now living in a small tub at hers, 

i love that saying a "one-off" can happen ocaisonally it seems mainly tesco's goods that they get found in!!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Its spiders in bananas that frighten me - think they found a brazilian wandering spider in some tesco bananas a while back


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I want to know what frog it was:whip:

Glad to see I'm not the only one who looks through the bananas for spiders:lol2:


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

*Tree frog problems*

Shame there is no picture in the online article.

We have a problem in the summer months with tree frogs hiding in our washing machine (thats in our kitchen not an out building). We have to check carefully for them before we put the washing on. One once got washed by mistake and survived ! But another one wasn't so lucky. We must have pulled out at least ten out of the machine before turning it on.


----------



## dean.tman (Oct 31, 2010)

i worked for asda up until last year at one of there chilled warehouses in wakefield and they were allways getting weird wasps, flies, dragonflies, spiders, we have even had small lizards in there. so this type of thing does happen all the time. most of it goes unreported.


----------



## draongunner (Feb 19, 2008)

It looks like a european tree frog to me:2thumb:

I would love to find somethink in my veg, I worked at tesco for 7 years I found allsorts, scarab beetles, spiders. never found a frog though.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I can see the picture now, couldn't earlier. Defo European tree frog. Probably Hyla meridionalis.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I worked as a warehouseman for Morrisons for a while and they had a scorpion turn up in a box of bananas...I did offer to take it away but they'd already called pest control 
Oddly enough tho, after reading a similar article where a frog was found in a bag of salad, I do look closely at that particular brand when walking past :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I always check the bananas in case there's a free spider... sad or what eh?

I'd _love _a salad frog.


----------



## alan.mn (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad to know i'm not the only one. My wife walks away when we get near the bananas. Someone found a gecko in a bag of sainsbury's apples. Not fair.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I want a salad frog, i wonder what happened to it? It :censor: myself if i found one of those spiders though :gasp:


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Years ago I used to drive lorries from dover to a well known supermarket warehouse. It was containers of bananas and they used to fumigate the whole container before they would unload them.


----------

